# Bach: Les Quatre Ouvertures



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Jordi Savall / Le Concert des Nations
Bach: Les Quatre Ouvertures

Release DateMay 7, 2012
01:45:00
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral
Submit Corrections
Recording Location
Grande Salle de l'Arsenal à Metz
LabelAlia Vox
FormatSuper Audio Hybrid CD
Duration01:45:14


----------

